# Training with a whip?



## Carol (Jan 3, 2007)

Does anyone train with a whip?

This clip has been posted once or twice. It's a piece done in Cebu on Balitok Escrima, featuring GM Abner Pasa as part of the BBC's "Mind, Body, and Kickass Moves" series. 

In the clip, GM Pasa mentions training with a whip. The comment was made that it was a rare form of training.

My training partner mentioned to me once that the theory behind a whip cracking is the tip of the whip breaking the sound barrier. That theory made me curious.  

Sure enough, it's not just a theory...it has been proven.  The speed of a whip is reported on various interent sources as ranging from 1400 - 2300 feet per second.  The high end of the range is roughly the velocity of a .22 bullet.

Nasty weapon. Anyone use it?


----------



## Drac (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a one inch scar on my left "pec" as a momento of my playing with a whip..No more..Alcohol was involved go figure...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 3, 2007)

My wife trains pretty regularly with a 6' bullwhip.  She's pretty impressive with it.  Even so, she has her "Indiana Jones" scar on her chin!  I'll  ask her about resources on training with a whip if you are interested Carol.

Jeff


----------



## Infinite (Jan 3, 2007)

I started it but I turned around to see the hole in the siding and decided to stop.

All I can recommend is ROOOOOOOOOM whips need tons of ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM to start off with.

Apparently you can shorten it but even in a fairly large yard I was tangling my whip on all sorts of stuff.

Have you used the flexable chain? I am lead to believe they are very similar in the basics of movements.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh yes! Whip is a great way to lean body mechanics and flow. Been playing with one for fifteen years, mainly American Bullwihps, but now doing a 6' nylogn stock handmade here in MT. Do a search for whip here on MT (Martial Talk) and you'll find a few posts.
Support your local whipster!


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 3, 2007)

What I do in my own time, is my business, and I beg all of you to stay out of my affairs! :whip1:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 3, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> What I do in my own time, is my business, and I beg all of you to stay out of my affairs! :whip1:


 
I knew sooner of later this post would go this root :uhyeah:


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry all, and Carol I apologize for ruining the thread. I'm just in a loopy mood, and couldn't help myself. Now back to the serious answers.


----------



## Carol (Jan 3, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I knew sooner of later this post would go this *root* :uhyeah:


 
You mean this ROUTE, eh?  Not this ROOT?  You CMA guys always have rooting on your mind...LOL!  



Hand Sword said:


> Sorry all, and Carol I apologize for ruining the thread. I'm just in a loopy mood, and couldn't help myself. Now back to the serious answers.


 
Hee hee...you haven't ruined the thread at all.  I knew someone was going to go there, I'm just glad the comment wasn't directed at me.  :boing2:

Those mentions of scars though makes me a little sheepish though.  However, I am intrigued to learn more.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 3, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> You mean this ROUTE, eh? Not this ROOT? You CMA guys always have rooting on your mind...LOL!


 
Yes we do..and.... never mind I do not think I'll go there. :uhyeah: 

But seriously I trained briefly with a whip and it was loads of fun and I have no scars to show for it... well at least not from the whip. But I did damage a few things along the way so I stopped, or was told to&#8230; that was WAY back in my in my Jujitsu days back when I was in JFK junior High School in West Peabody. 

Not to far from Route 1, which is certainly not the same as root....


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 3, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Those mentions of scars though makes me a little sheepish though.  However, I am intrigued to learn more.


I've hit myself quite a bit in the past. Can sting pretty good. I've never scarred myself though.

This thread is making me itch to go out and buy a new whip


----------



## Carol (Jan 4, 2007)

And why not?  

I may give it a try.  I have enough room to practice a bit indoors.  Wouldn't mind being outside, but that may take a bit of explaining to my neighbors


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh, the neigbors just love it! Really, they do!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 5, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> And why not?
> 
> I may give it a try.  I have enough room to practice a bit indoors.  Wouldn't mind being outside, but that may take a bit of explaining to my neighbors


Don't worry 'bout the neighbors.  They'll will think you are a freak and avoid you, which is a good thing, be scared of you and avoid you, another good thing, or get interested and want to talk to you about it, which can be either good or bad.

Jeff


----------



## Tapang (Jan 5, 2007)

Good person to train with is Guro Rob Mulligan of Pananandata Arnis. Thuhon Bill Mcgrath held a seminar for the Hurricane Katrina.
Guest Instructors were Datu Rich Acosta (Kuntaw Kali Kruzada) and Guro Rob Mulligan(Pananandata Arnis).

Guro Rob's group is very skilled with the whip. It was pretty impressive how explained the mechanics of using the whip. He also explained how it was used by using cow dung and sharp broken glass on the end of the whip. Pretty wicked!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Respects,

Errol B.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 5, 2007)

I have played with the whip but never really trained with one. I would like to know more about the proper ways to use a whip and get some good instruction  but that is not happening at this time.
I have known a few women who used something like a whip but thats a way different thing than your talking about


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 5, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> I have played with the whip but never really trained with one. I would like to know more about the proper ways to use a whip and get some good instruction  but that is not happening at this time.
> I have known a few women who used something like a whip but thats a way different thing than your talking about


So did you have to pay for services from those women?


----------



## Carol (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey, Tshadows...er....um.... "private lessons" ... are his business


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 5, 2007)

off topic

No I have some strange friends

on topic
I would be afraid of many people if the use of the whip where commen.  The way many instructors try to demonstrate things they have no clue about and with all the fakes out their teaching today I can/could forsee many people/students getting hurt if the whip where more widly taught


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 5, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> off topic
> 
> No I have some strange friends



We must run in some of the same circles.


----------

